# Preparing for Thyroidectomy



## thyroidcrazy

Well, I finally have a surgical consult next week. I suspect that I will get my thyroid removed in the next few weeks. :sad0049: Can anyone offer any advice about preparing for my surgery? I just want to feel better :a1Thyroid:


----------



## joplin1975

You will feel better...it may take some time but it will get so much better.

There's not much you need to do to prepare, other than taking care of yourself...eating well, maintaining your exercise program, sleeping well, etc.

More practically, get some insulated cups with straws, some v-neck/lower cut/button up/zip up shirts, lots of mental-floss type movies and some softer foods (ice cream , yogurt, eggs, pasta, etc.)


----------



## thyroidcrazy

Thank you soooo much for the ideas!! I also wanted to ask when do you start thyroid meds.


----------



## webster2

Good luck! Some people start the day after surgery, others later on if RAI is needed. It may take some time but you will feel better. I had surgery almost a year ago, and I feel great, at times I didn't think I would but, I do! I hope you will feel great soon!


----------



## desrtbloom

And ice packs....ice...ice...and ice that neck some more and it will help with the healing. Also, get silicone scar sheets (CVS pharmacy) and Scar Zone cream and after you get your stitches out, use the cream on your next three times a day and after each time put a silicone scar sheet (I cut mine in half) and put one on the scar (24/7) for a couple months and your scar will heal beautifully and you won't even see if in a few months.

Stay positive because this will be the beginning of the end of feeling so poorly for so long. Just remember everything with thyroid disease takes time, so expect a few months of Synthroid adjustment, once you are leveled out you will feel so much better in the end.


----------



## MJRusso

If you haven't already, I would arrange to have someone stay with you in the hospital, especially for those first 12 hours or so after surgery. I was well enough to be able to get up and walk around pretty well, but with all of the stuff the hospital had me hooked up to it was like being tangled up in a spider's web. I needed help with the 5 foot walk to the bathroom and so many other little things because of it. 

I picked a spot at home where I planned to spend my first day or two recovering and set it up for comfort and convenience before hand so it was ready when I came home. A little side table for drinks, books, remote control, medicine, hand sanitizer, tissues, anything to treat your incision with along with a little mirror, a trash bag...all the little things I could think of that would minimize me getting up to get. I found the setup helpful even though I had my fiance' at home taking care of me.

Sore-throat spray helped me A LOT the first couple of days, almost as much as the pain killers themselves, and I started using it immediately even while I was still at the hospital.

As for the hormone treatment, I haven't started on any yet (I'm 9 days post-op) so can't really comment. I'm waiting to see my oncologist on Friday and don't yet know if he's going to prescribe me something or wait until after RAI. So far I'm feeling pretty good though. I had a few heart palpitations but that has seemed to stop. I know I'm going to start feeling the effects of Hypo or hyperthyroidism sooner or later though too without the meds, so we'll see.

Good luck on your surgery. Hope it goes smooth!

~Mike


----------



## thyroidcrazy

Hi Mike, Thanks for the advice!!! I will keep everyone posted on when my surgery will be!!! I went to the store today and picked up a few things to prepare! Lisa


----------



## Tess13

My surgery is scheduled for Wednesday.

I went yesterday and got all of the post surgery meds.

Percocet (as needed)
Anti-biotic (3 times a day)
levothyroxin 100mcg (taken sometime when I get home)
something for nausea
Calcium (a lot of calcium)

Because of the restrictions of the thyroid meds - I'm going to have to write everything down (time etc).

Already had my pre-op visit. Want me to bathe with betadine antiseptic solutions the night before the surgery and the day of the surgery (just hope I don't wash my freckles off)

Hospital irritated me - wanted some money upfront. I'm already scared and they want money. I think they need to be sent to sensitivity class or something.

I'll be glad when this is over. What is that Tom Petty song say 'The waiting is the hardest part'.


----------



## thyroidcrazy

Hello!

I jusy wanted everyone to know that I had my Thyroidectomy August 8th, with a over night stay in the hospital with no complications!!! I am tired and my neck is in pain but I will make it through.... I was started on Armour 90mg the day after surgery so we will see what happens. My first labs are due next month.


----------



## webster2

Congrats! I hope you will continue to feel well!


----------



## joplin1975

Great news! I'm glad you are doing so well!


----------



## adenure

Congratulations Lisa! The big hurdle as been accomplished!!!! Awesome!!! On the path to wellness! hugs3

Alexis


----------

